# Breeder in the Rochester, NY area?



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Can someone recommend a reputable breeder near Rochester/Finger Lakes, NY area? I would be interested in a bi-color, black and tan, mostly black if possible. Mostly, breed responsible! Website would be wonderful! Just inquiring at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Look back over the past threads that mention people are looking for breeders in the NY state, Pitts or central PA areas. Rochester/Finger Lakes are mentioned there. Also look at "choosing a puppy" forum as people post about breeders there. If a breeder seems to catch your eye you can search within this website for people's comments or google their name and "reviews, complaints, lawsuits". 

Have you owned GSDs or working breeds before? Do you have an overall type of energy level or temperment you are looking for that will fit with your current home environment? Have you researched the breed? It has lots of plus and minus' to consider even before you buy. An educated GSD owner-to-be will have lots of questions to ask the breeder and a good breeder should be asking you some back to find the puppy or adult dog that will be successful with you. Proper health checks and some title (obedience, working, therapy, etc) should be on the parents. Most good breeders list these both on their websites or can provide them thru email or fax or show you in person if you are seriously considering them. AKC registration papers only show the dog is from pure bred parents and does not guarantee health or temperment. Also does not guarantee breeder quality or ethics.

I would also suggest if you are just looking now, to attend some dog shows/events (obedience, agility, fundraisers whatever) either formal club based or ones that Lollypop (like Barktoberfest) or your local humane society sponsor. There you are bound to run into GSD owners who can give you first hand experience (good or bad) they have had. You also have the bonus of seeing and touching an actual dog that breeder produced. If you really like the dog and if there is a repeat breeding coming up of that dog's parents even better! 

One non-breeder thing to consider having raised and fostered winter and summer puppies in Buffalo and Rochester myself is the weather. Potty training in January/Feb in snow and wind at that 2 or 3 am cry is not fun. Even if you have a fenced yard and only have to open the back door, it's still not fun .


----------

